# Governor Lane to attend Oireachtas Finance Committee on Thursday Oct 4th



## Banking17 (2 Oct 2018)

Central Bank Governor to attend Finance Committee on Thursday 9.30. Room2

Should be opportunity for Committee to get insight into innordinate delay in completion and failure of CB to issue any further update since early this year.


----------



## ragdal (4 Oct 2018)

On now
https://www.oireachtas.ie/en/oireachtas-tv/cr2-live/

Actually happened to be passing the Dail as they were walking in. Stopped them for a brief chat. Very brief.


----------



## haveaniceday (4 Oct 2018)

Watching this Now - What will / is happening with the extremely dodgy VARIABLE BASE RATE EBS customers - does anyone know?
IS the CBI going to fail these customers?
Are EBS / HAVEN mortgages going to get away with this extremely dodgy mortgage contract 
a contract that fails all  - still unanswered to me 
VARIABLE BASE RATE from EBS - 

Talking about accountability 
who is responsible for contracts drawn up for these VARIABLE BASE RATE MORTGAGES from EBS


----------



## haveaniceday (4 Oct 2018)

Philip lane is worried that if they make bankers responsible for reckless lending no one might want to become director of a bank?
Pearse Doherty response - so its very telling that you are worried about that rather than* hey ---- the banks stole half a billion from customers what will we do about that? '*


----------



## haveaniceday (4 Oct 2018)

John Guinness says in 2008 
EBS told their Agents via email ( which he has a copy of) - to sell and how much they were expected to sell - and to sell no no matter what it takes?

would love to know who sent this email and if they were involved in my dodgy mortgage?


----------



## ragdal (4 Oct 2018)

used to be able to watch it later at  but thats not available anymore.


----------



## Banking17 (4 Oct 2018)

Few members in attendance. Has Ml McGrath or P Doherty spoken

Currently on report with FG Senators. Very non specific  replies from C B


----------



## ragdal (4 Oct 2018)

ragdal said:


> used to be able to watch it later at  but thats not available anymore.



They got back to me. Should be back up and running later today


----------



## YerGrand (4 Oct 2018)

haveaniceday said:


> Philip lane is worried that if they make bankers responsible for reckless lending no one might want to become director of a bank?
> Pearse Doherty response - so its very telling that you are worried about that rather than* hey ---- the banks stole half a billion from customers what will we do about that? '*



Charlie Weston has to write something about this.


----------



## Delboy (4 Oct 2018)

€580m paid out to 38,400 tracker customers....€15,100 on average


----------



## ragdal (4 Oct 2018)

Paid out or given back?


----------



## haveaniceday (5 Oct 2018)

yergrand -he did write about it - check the independant!!


----------



## YerGrand (5 Oct 2018)

just saw it there haveaniceday thanks.


----------

